# Have i done the right thing??



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Ive gone and bought a ps3 

I got fed up of the xbox braking and saw a good deal where i work in Argos so i got it, Its the 120gb slimline one and i got a free game, i chose Uncharted 2 and got a free cheapo controller with it aswel. Plus i got 10% discount and a £10 gift voucher which i can palm off to my mum! So overall i paid £215 for it 

The downside is its my xmas present off the rents so i gotta wait until then to play it :wall:


I hope i will enjoy it more than the xbox???


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Sure you will mate, I think the PS3 is much more versatile and the better console!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Nah, a huge mistake 




 to be honest, you'll never get a ********** answer as one simply doesn't exist

As long as you're happy, then be happy :thumb:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

yeh i know but i cant tell if i'll be happy yet because i havnt played on it  so just wanted to see what fellow dw members thought.

I dont know if its me but it seems like more and more people are gradually aiming towards the ps3 now.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Not me :thumb:

Have just bought a second Xbox. I lost the first to my son! It's an Elite and I couldn't be happier. Did I consider a PS3..? No, not for a moment... but that because I'm perfectly happy with the Xbox and I'm sure the same goes for countless PS3 owners


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

i'd be interested to know why you didn't consider it?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We had a PS3 and now have an Xbox - Didnt like the controllers, i personally also think the xbox plays better but again my opinion

Oh and XBL is so much better


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Phil_b88 said:


> i'd be interested to know why you didn't consider it?


Simply because I know the Xbox, already have games for it, don't necessarily want to get into blu-ray and although I've not really tried it as yet, the online experience is better by many accounts (albeit that you have to pay £2 - £3 per month, but you don't mind paying if it's good :thumb

It just works for me


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Use to get 20% when I worked at Argos!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have had both consoles and both broke.the only one i replaced was the 360.for me the ps3 trys to do to many things and forgets its a console.if your after a blu ray player slash console then fine,but if your after great online gaming and a dedicated games machine forget the ps3.

it always makes me laugh when people say "oh but your paying for online gaming,ours is free" its free for a reason,nobody in there right mind would pay for it.50p a week is hardly a lot for a much more improved service.


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

Got a PS3 a couple of months ago, im very happy with it. bit gutted i havent got a HD TV though think im missing out a bit! also havent tried it online yet as our broadband is down.


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Xbox or PS3, LCD or Plasma, Ford or Vauxhall...

No point in asking for opinions as the opinionated will vehemently back their purchase and usually knock the competitor.

Most important thing is are you happy with it and does it do what you want it to? If so then what does anyone elses biased opinion matter?

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

mantis147 said:


> Got a PS3 a couple of months ago, im very happy with it. bit gutted i havent got a HD TV though think im missing out a bit! also havent tried it online yet as our broadband is down.


You have to get an HD tv as its makes a massive difference. Trust I did the same and when I saw my mates ps3 on HD i went and bought a new 32 inch Samsung for my room :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ZedFour said:


> No point in asking for opinions as the opinionated will vehemently back their purchase and usually knock the competitor.


Well that's clearly wrong... I offered my thoughts (which were asked for) with none of the above



ZedFour said:


> Most important thing is are you happy with it and does it do what you want it to? If so then what does anyone elses biased opinion matter?
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


Exactly (without the biased bit) :thumb:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Use to get 20% when I worked at Argos!


:doublesho that must have been a while ago! ive worked there 3 years and its always been 10%, although it is 10% on everything even phone top ups 



ZedFour said:


> Xbox or PS3, LCD or Plasma, Ford or Vauxhall...
> 
> No point in asking for opinions as the opinionated will vehemently back their purchase and usually knock the competitor.
> 
> ...


So there no reason for all the threads on which wax is better? I like a bit of banter and just wondered what other peoples views on the consoles are 

I definatley agree with the controller being better on the xbox but i'm sure i'll get used to it.

One thing i dont understand is why people say the online game play is better on an xbox, surely once your playing the game there is no difference at all?


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Well that's clearly wrong... I offered my thoughts (which were asked for) with none of the above


Not specifically aimed at anyone but you have to agree it can get a bit tedious?


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Pro's and cons...

Pros - Xbox - Great media centre extender
Games tend to be a bit cheaper
Larger game library due to console being around longer
More comfy controller to hold for long periods of time
Good online store 

Cons - Xbox - Not fantastically reliable (although relatively easy to repair)
HD-DVD as add-on
Stupidly big transformer on the power supply (although newer ones are a bit smaller)
Pay for online

Pros - PS3 - Blu-Ray
Bit more reliable 
Free on-line
Prettier menus!
Processor can be used to do other things as well, e.g. folding

Cons - PS3 - Cheap feeling, uncomfortable controller
Bit fiddly to set up for media extender
Also a bit unreliable, and harder to fix
Smaller game library


I'm sure there are more but that's off the top of my head. Personally, I have a 360 but that's because I wanted to use it as a media centre as well as a games console.

At the end of the day, it comes down to personal preferance and which console you feel has the best exclusives.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Having had my PS3 for just over a year now i would say its far better looking, more reliable (the amount of RRD is unreal), Blue ray is awesome and there is no extra to pay for ad on's like HD Etc, the controller is great imo ad with inbuilt rechargeable batterys its easily charged, seriously lacking is the online content, and the most important thing...games e.g Gran Turismo 5 another delay, FIFA10 same game as last year i've not bought any new games for near on 8 months due to there being nothing interesting.

Xbox havent not got one but something that does appeal is the games and the online service and the deals at the moment are swaying me towards one for xmas.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

silverback said:


> i have had both consoles and both broke.the only one i replaced was the 360.for me the ps3 trys to do to many things and forgets its a console.if your after a blu ray player slash console then fine,but if your after great online gaming and a dedicated games machine forget the ps3.
> 
> it always makes me laugh when people say "oh but your paying for online gaming,ours is free" its free for a reason,nobody in there right mind would pay for it.50p a week is hardly a lot for a much more improved service.


Ill challenge that, PS3 online used to be a bit "in the dark ages" but not any more, played online for both xbox and ps3 and IMO there is not much difference, not one to warrant £30 a year that's for sure!

But I would be interested to know why you think xbox live is superior to the ps3 network?

I have had my ps3 for over a year and its only been down 2-3 times in that time for about 30mins max! Not bad me don't think!!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

djswivel said:


> Pro's and cons...
> 
> Pros - Xbox - Great media centre extender
> Games tend to be a bit cheaper
> ...


good objective view! It is mearly down to personal choice at the end of the day and what you want from the console! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ZedFour said:


> Not specifically aimed at anyone but you have to agree it can get a bit tedious?


Oh aye, no question :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol same here. Spooky.
I got mine at the start of October but can't go on it till December 25th. Iv'e been counting down the days. 
37 i think lol.:thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Got rid of my PS3 and bought a 360 - never looked back!

Each to their own really.


----------

